# My last huge haul.... out of humi room :(



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Moms says I have to stop... Im out of humidor room.. so here it is.. my last hurrah till I can get home and start smoking...

From a Cigarmonster deal last week
Diablo Picantes!!! $40 for 25

From a Cigar.com daily deal last week. 10 Perdomo 10th Criollos









My Cbid haul from last week **The Casa Magnas are the ones Bill picked up for me**




































Finally jumped on a Joes Daily (5 Vegas Miami 55) and used the free shipping to get the Hoyo Dark Sumatra Espresso box of 40




























My friend also grabbed these at his local B&M for me for $113 when they were running a special on them last week as well, just have to pick them up from him when I get home, he just sent me these pics









Now all I have coming is a box of DPG My Father's next week, then I just need to get my ass home and start smoking!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

That is one of the most rediculous hauls I've ever seen!

The 3M's and Hoyo's look great.. as do those Master Blends!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice haul!!! (understatement) You must be getting one hell of a per diem or hazardous duty. I remember the days in the USAF living off base in Germany....base+$800 CLA + $350 BSA!!! We had 5 guys living in one house so we were rolling in it. Dont have a clue what happend to all that money!!!! :usa2:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That looks very nice. Are those the RP Sig Lancero?


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok WOW now that is a haul. Let me know how those Diablo are


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Cypress said:


> That looks very nice. Are those the RP Sig Lancero?


Yup... got these for $23 on cbid.. couldnt pass these up for $2.30 a stick really was an impusle buy.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats insane...enjoy the smokes


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

sweeeeeet!


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW nothing else to say, Amazing bro! Just One thing how many casa magnas you got? you want to sell couple? I can't get them anywere, and I'm dying to try it, let me know if you would sell couple of em! Thanks! 
and did you buy casa magnas of CBID? I couldn't find them were!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome cigars!!!! Nice haul and I hope you get back soon to enjoy them.


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

slyder said:


> Nice haul!!! (understatement) You must be getting one hell of a per diem or hazardous duty. I remember the days in the USAF living off base in Germany....base+$800 CLA + $350 BSA!!! We had 5 guys living in one house so we were rolling in it. Dont have a clue what happend to all that money!!!! :usa2:


U dont remember b/c that german brew does crazy things to the brain....

NIce haul im building my collection up over here and when the cooler is full (about half way) im sending it back and then ill maintain a small one till i head home


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Dude, I was getting a little excited looking at the pic's, I know it's wrong, but dude!

Very nice haul...

Vinnie


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome Haul Nick!!!!


----------



## Dave128 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice haul!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, brother that is an outstanding haul of cigars. You will be smoking you ass off.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

There came in today.. figured Id post them up here instead of making a new thread


----------

